# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  रक्तदान महादान.........

## Shri Vijay

*
रक्तदान कीजिए जीवनदान दीजिए......
रक्तदान कर अपना एवं अपनों का जीवन सुरक्षित करें......
आज आप रक्तदाता है, हो सकता है कल आप रक्तग्राही हों ?......
रक्तदान कर अपना एवं अपनों का जीवन सुरक्षित करें.............
*

----------


## Shri Vijay

___________

----------


## Shri Vijay

_______




Raktdaan /mahadaan
What is blood donation reality
How many days donate blood is safe
How much blood we can donate
Blood donation age
Which disease  people could not donate blood
Kitne time me donate blood ki sharir me purti hoti hai
Jane ab hr information hindi me
Hindi me

----------


## Shri Vijay

*रक्तदान से जुड़ी ऐसी ही भ्रांतिया और वास्तविकता  :-*
*
रक्तदान करें, अच्छा लगता है:-*
*
रक्तदान को लेकर यह विचार अक्सर हमारे मन में आता है।* 
*
कुछ लोग इसके महत्व को समझते हुए समय-समय पर रक्तदान करते भी हैं,*
*लेकिन कई लोग इसकी इच्छा होते हुए भी रक्तदान नहीं कर पाते।* 
*
वजह, इससे जुड़ी भ्रांतियां जो भले ही वास्तविकता में निराधार हों,* 
*पर हमारे मन में इस तरह घर कर जाती हैं कि हम इस नेक काम में चाहकर भी शरीक होने से कतराते हैं।* 
*
तो चलिए, आज हम आपको रक्तदान से जुड़ी ऐसी ही भ्रांतियों और वास्तविकता की जानकारी देते हैं।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*रक्त(खून) चढाने की जरूरत:-*
*
जीवन बचाने के लिए खून चढाने की जरूरत पडती है।* 
*दुर्घटना, रक्तस्त्राव, प्रसवकाल और ऑपरेशन आदि अवसरों में शामिल है,* 
*जिनके कारण अत्यधिक खून बह सकता है और इस अवसर पर उन लोगों को खून की आवश्यकता पडती है।* 
*थेलेसिमिया, ल्यूकिमिया, हीमोफिलिया जैसे अनेंक रोगों से पीडित व्यक्तियों के शरीर को भी बार-बार रक्त की आवश्यकता रहती है,*
*अन्यथा उनका जीवन खतरे में रहता है। जिसके कारण उनको खून चढाना अनिवार्य हो जाता है।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*रक्तदान की आवश्यकता:-*
*
इस जीवनदायी रक्त को एकत्रित करने का एकमात्र् उपाय है रक्तदान।* 
*स्वस्थ लोगों द्वारा किये गये रक्तदान का उपयोग जरूरतमंद लोगों को खून चढानें के लिये किया जाता है।* 
*अनेक कारणों से जैसे उन्नत सर्जरी के बढतें मामलों तथा* 
*फैलती जा रही जनसंख्या में बढती जा रही बीमारियों आदि से खून चढाने की जरूरत में कई गुना वृद्वि हुई है।* 

*लेकिन रक्तदाताओं की कमी वैसी ही बनी हुई है।* 

*लोगों की यह धारणा है कि रक्तदान से कमजोरी व नपूसंकता आती है, पूरी तरह बेबूनियाद है। * 
*आजकल चिकित्सा क्षेत्र में कॅम्पोनेन्ट थैरेपी विकसित हो रही है, * 

*इसके अन्तर्गत रक्त की इकाई से रक्त के विभिन्न घटकों को पृथक कर* 
*जिस रोगी को जिस रक्त की आवश्यकता है दिया जा सकता है,* 

*इस प्रकार रक्त की एक इकाई कई मरीजों के उयोग में आ सकती है।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*कितना रक्त लिया जाता है ?:-*
*
प्रतिदिन हमारे शरीर में पुराने रक्त का क्षय होता रहता है ओर प्रतिदिन नया रक्त बनता है रहता है।*
*
एकबार में 350 मिलीलीटर यानि डेढ पाव रक्त ही लिया जाता है (कुल रक्त का 20 वॉं भाग)*
*शरीर 24 घंटों में दिये गये रक्त के तरल भाग की पूर्ति कर लेता है।*
*
ब्लड बैंक रेफ्रिजरेटर में रक्त 4 - 5 सप्ताह तक सुरक्षित रखा जा सकता है।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*रक्त कौन दे सकता है?:-*
*
ऐसा प्रत्येक पुरूष अथवा महिला:-*
*
जिसकी आयु 18 से 65 वर्ष के बीच हो।*
*
जिसका वजन (100 पौंड) 48 किलों से अधिक हो।*
*
जो क्षय रोग, रतिरोग, पीलिया, मलेरिया,* 
*मधुमेंह, एड्स आदि बीमारियों से पीडित नहीं हो।*
*
जिसने पिछले तीन माह से रक्तदान नहीं किया हो।*
*
रक्तदाता ने शराब अथवा कोई नशीलीदवा न ली हो।*
*
गर्भावस्था तथा पूर्णावधि के प्रसव के पश्चात शिशु को दूध पिलाने की* 
*6 माह की अवधि में किसी स्त्री से रक्तदान स्वीकार नहीं किया जाता है।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*क्या रक्तदान से खून की कमी होंगी ? :-*
*
अगर आप यह सोचते हैं कि रक्तदान करने के बाद* 
*
आपके शरीर में खून की कमी हो जाएगी तो आप बिल्कुल गलत हैं।* 
*रक्तदान के 48 घंटे बाद रक्त की क्षतिपूर्ति हो जाती है।* 

*इतना ही नहीं अगर आप पूरी तरह स्वस्थ हैं तो* 
*हर तीन महीने में एक बार रक्तदान बेझिझक करवा सकते हैं।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*रक्तदान से सेहत को नुकसान ?:-*
*
रक्तदान पूरी तरह सुरक्षित है और इससे आपकी सेहत को कोई नुकसान नहीं होगा।* 
*
असलियत तो यह है कि यह दिल की बीमारियों की आशंका कम करने में सहायक है,* 
*और शरीर में अतिरिक्त आयरन को जमने से रोकता है।* 
*
रक्तदान के पहले दाता का शारीरिक परीक्षण किया जाता है* 
*और हिमोग्लोबिन 12.5 प्रतिशत से कम होने पर रक्तदान नहीं करने दिया जाता है।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*रक्तदान के बाद करना होगा एक दिन का आराम:-*
*
अगर आपको यह लगता है कि रक्तदान करने के बाद आपको पूरे एक दिन* 
*आराम करना पड़ेगा और इसके लिए ऑफिस से छुट्टी लेनी होगी तो ऐसा नहीं है।* 
*
आप रक्तदान के बाद भी सामान्य रुटीन अपना सकते हैं बशर्ते आप थोड़ी सावधानी बरतें।* 
*
जैसे दिन में 10 से 12 ग्लास पानी पिएं, एक-दो दिन एल्कोहल, धूम्रपान आदि से दूर रहें।* 
*
इसके अलावा तीन से चार घंटे तक ड्राइविंग और धूप में आने से थोड़ा बचें।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

Attachment 802274
__________

----------


## Shri Vijay

Attachment 802275
_________

----------


## Shri Vijay

*मैं हाई बीपी का मरीज हूं तो रक्तदान कैसे करूं:-*
*
क्या आपके मन में भी यह शंका बार-बार आती है ?* 
*
जब तक आपका ब्लड प्रेशर रक्तदान के समय 180 सिस्टोलिक से कम और 100 डाइस्टोलिक तक रहता है,* 
*आप आराम से रक्तदान कर सकते हैं।* 
*
बीपी की गोलियां खाने से रक्तदान का कोई संबंध नहीं है।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*उम्रदराज हैं तो नहीं कर सकते रक्तदान:-*
*
ऐसा बिल्कुल नहीं है कि अधिक उम्र वाले लोग रक्तदान नहीं कर सकते हैं।* 
*
जब तक चिकित्सकीय परीक्षण के हिसाब से आप स्वस्थ माने जाएंगे तब तक आप बेहिचक रक्तदान कर सकते हैं।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*क्या रक्तदान से हो सकता है एचआइवी संक्रमण ?:-*
*सावधानी के साथ रक्तदान करने से संक्रमण नहीं फैलता बल्कि खुशी मिलती है।**

जब तक आप सुरक्षित तरीके से रक्तदान करेंगे किसी भी प्रकार के संक्रमण का सवाल नहीं।* 
*
आजकल डिस्पोजेबिल सुई का जमाना है जिसे एक बार इस्तेमाल में लाने के बाद फेंक दिया जाता है।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

____________

----------


## Shri Vijay

*रक्तदान हेतु अस्थायी अयोग्यता और अवधि :-*
*
गर्भपात के ६ माह तक। प्रसव, टाइफाइड बुखार, मलेरिया, टैटू मार्क गोदना, वैक्सीनेशन,* 
*पीलिया और हीमोग्लोबिन टीका के एक वर्ष के बाद रक्तदान सम्भव हैं।*
*
कैंसर, हृदय रोग, मधुमेह, हेपेटाइटिस बी, एच०आई०वी०, गुर्दा, यकृत, क्षय(टी०वी०),* 
*लाल रक्त कोशिकाओं की बीमारी और अज्ञात कारणों से वजन घटने के रोगी रक्तदान नहीं कर सकते है।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*क्या रक्तदान से दाता कों कोई लाभ होता है ?:-*
*हाँ :-*
*रक्तदान के कई लाभ हें..... * 
*
रक्तदान द्वारा किसी को नवजीवन देकर जो आत्मिक आनन्द मिलता है* 
*उसका न तो कोई मूल्य ऑंका जा सकता है न ही उसे शब्दों में व्यक्त किया जा सकता है।* 
*चिकित्सकों का यह मानना है कि खून में कोलेस्ट्रॉल की अधिकता रक्त प्रवाह में बाधा डालती है।* 
*रक्त दान शरीर द्वारा रक्त बनाने की क्रिया को भी तीव्र कर देता है।* 
*रक्त के कणों का जीवन सिर्फ 90 से 120 दिन तक का होता है।* 
*रक्तदान के तुरन्त बाद ही नई लाल कोशिकाए बनने से शरीर में स्फूर्ति पैदा होती है।* 
*यह शरीर से अतिरिक्त आयरन निकालने का बेहतरीन तरीका है।* 
*इसके अलावा कैलोरी बर्न करने और कोलेस्ट्रॉल घटाने में भी इससे काफी मदद मिलती है।* 
*रक्तदान करते रहने से हृदय रोग में ५ प्रतिशत् की कमी आती हें।* 
*प्रतिदिन हमारे शरीर में पुराने रक्त का क्षय होता रहता है और नया रक्त बनता जाता है,*
*रक्तदान से शरीर में रक्त कोशिकाओं की संख्या कम हो जाती है।* 
*इसकी भरपाई करने के लिए शरीर लगातार क्रियाशील रहता है* 
*जों नई लाल रक्त कणिकाएं बनाने के लिए अस्थिमज्जा(बोन मैरो) प्रेरित करता है।* 
*इससे शरीर में नई कोशिकाएं बनती हैं और सिस्टम रिफ़्रेश हो जाता है,* 
*इसका हमें कोई अनुभव नहीं होता।* 
*बहुत से स्त्री-पुरूषों ने नियमित रूप से रक्त दान करने का क्रम बना रखा है।* 
*अतः आप भी नियमित रूप से स्वैच्छिक रक्तदान करें,* 
*जिससे रक्त की हमेशा उपलब्धता बनी रहे कोई सुहागिन विधवा न बने, * 
*वृद्व मॉ-बाप बेसहारा न हो,* 
*खिलता यौवन असमय ही काल कलवित न हो आज किसी को आपके रक्त की आवश्यकता है,* 
*हो सकता है कल आपको किसी के रक्त की आवश्यकता हो ?,* 
*रक्त द्वारा संक्रमित होने वाली बीमारियों की स्वतः जॉच हो जाती है।* 
*आवश्यकता पड़ने पर डोनर कार्ड के बदले रक्तकोश से रक्त मिल जाता है।* 
*१ यूनिट ब्लड से कई प्रकार के ब्लड कम्पोनेंट बनाकर कई मरीजों को जीवनदान दिया जा सकता है।*
*अतः निडर होकर स्वैच्छिक रक्त दान करें।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*रक्तदान दान कहॉं करें ?:-*
*
रक्तदान किसी भी लाईसेन्स युक्त ब्लड बैंक में किया जा सकता है।* 
*
यह सुविधा सभी जिला-चिकित्सालयों में भी उपलब्ध है। * 
*
इसके अलावा मान्यता प्राप्त एन.जी.ओ, मण्डलों, एजेन्सियों जैसे रोटरी क्लब,* 
*लायंस क्लब आदि द्वारा समय-समय पर रक्तदान शिविरों का आयोजन किया जाता है।* 
*
इनमें से किसी भी अधिकृत जगहों पर आप स्वैच्छा से निश्चित होकर रक्तदान कर सकते हैं।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

_________

----------


## Shri Vijay

*रक्तदान से पहले जांच ?:-*
*
ब्लड बैंक में जारी करने से पहले रक्त की प्रत्येक इकाई का परीक्षण मलेरिया,  सिफलिस, * 
*हिपेटाइटिस (सी) व एच.आई.वी. के लिए किया जाता है ताकि सुरक्षित रक्त ही मरीज को पहुंचे।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*क्या रक्तदान कष्टकारक या हानिकारक होता है ?:-*
*
रक्तदान के बारे में कुछ लोग मानते हैं कि यह एक दर्दनाक प्रक्रिया है,* 
*लेकिन असलियत यह है कि इसमें दर्द बिल्कुल नहीं होता।* 
*
रक्त देते समय कोई पीडा नहीं होती है।* 
*
सिर्फ कुछ सेंकड के लिए आपको सुई चुभोने का एहसास होगा, इससे अधिक कुछ भी नहीं।* 
*
रक्तदान करने में 5 से 10 मिनट का समस लगता है।* 
*
रक्त देन के पश्चात आप सभी कार्य सामान्य रूप से कर सकते हैं।* 
*
रक्तदाता के सामान्य स्वास्थ्य पर कोई प्रतिकूल प्रभाव नहीं पडता है।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*स्वेच्छा से दिया गया रक्त, बेचने वाले के रक्त से अच्छा होता है क्योंकि ?:-*
*
स्वेच्छा से रक्त देने वाला मनुष्य, मानव मात्र् की सहायता के लिये रक्त देता है,* 
*न की धन के लालच से इसलिए वह किसी प्रकार की वर्तमान या* 
*पुरानी बीमारी का बतानें में नहीं हिचकिचाता | * 
*
रक्त बेचने वाला धन के लालच में अपने हर रोग को छिपाने का प्रयत्न करता है।* 
*जिससे रक्त प्राइज़ करने वाले का जीवन खतरें में पड सकता है।*
*जिससे रक्त प्राइज़ करने वाले को कई प्रकार की बीमारियां लग सकती है।* 
*पेशेवर रक्तदाता बिना अन्तराल के जल्दी-जल्दी रक्तदान करते हैं,* 
*जिससे उनके रक्त में गुणवता का भी आभाव हो जाता है।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*रक्तदाता कार्ड ?:-*
*
स्वेच्छा से रक्तदान करने वाले व्यक्ति को रक्तदान करने के* 
*तुरन्त बाद रक्तदाता ऋण पत्र / प्रमाणपत्र जारी किया जाता है।* 
*
जिससे वह रक्तदान की तिथि से 12 महिनें तक आवश्यकता पडने पर स्वंय या* 
*अपने परिवारजन के लिये ब्लड बैंक से एक यूनिट रक्त प्राइज़ कर सकता है |*
*
अगर आपका या आपके सगे-संबन्धियों को खून चढाने की नौबत आये तो खून की बोतल-* 
*या थैली पर 'एच.आई.वी. मुक्त' की मोहर अवश्य देखें।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*रक्तदान करके स्वस्थ रहेंगे आप:-*
*
रक्तदान को महादान कहा जाता है।* 
*
इससे बीमारों और दुर्घटनाग्रस्त लोगों को तो सहायता मिलती ही है,* 
*मुश्किल के समय में रक्तदाता और उसके अपनों को भी लाभ मिलता है।* 
*
विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन WHO के मुताबिक किसी देश की एक प्रतिशत* 
*जनसंख्या भी रक्तदान करे तो मरीजों के सामने रक्त की समस्या नहीं आएगी।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*रक्तदाता का मेडिकल चेकअप:-*
*
रक्त प्राप्तकर्ता की सुरक्षा को ध्यान में रखते हुए रक्तदाता का मेडिकल चेकअप किया जाता है।* 
*
इस परीक्षण में उसकी उम्र, लिंग, वजन, ब्लड प्रेशर, हीमोग्लोबिन और ब्लड ग्रुप की जांच की जाती है।* 
*
ब्लड ट्रांस फ्युजन विशेषज्ञ अमित मिश्रा बताते हैं कि रक्तदान के बाद एचआईवी और मलेरिया,* 
*एचबीएसएजी, एचसीवी, वीडीआरएल और एंटीबॉडी की स्क्रीनिंग जैसी जांच की जाती है।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*रक्तदाता इन बातों का ध्यान रखें :-*
*
दानकर्ता को कुछ सावधानियां बरतनी चाहिए ताकि रक्तदान का उसके शरीर पर विपरीत प्रभाव न पड़े।*

*रक्तदान के पहले:  भरपेट पौष्टिक भोजन खाएं और पूरी नींद लें। धूम्रपान न करें।*

*रक्तदान के बाद:  रक्तदान के तुरंत बाद शारीरिक श्रम नहीं करना चाहिए।* 

*ढेर सारा तरल पदार्थ जैसे जूस, पानी आदि लेना चाहिए।* 
*रक्तदान के कुछ घंटों बाद तक वाहन नहीं चलाना चाहिए।* 
*४८ घंटे के अंदर एल्कोहल का सेवन न करें।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*कौन रक्तदान नहीं कर सकता:-*
*
गर्भवती और बच्चों को स्तनपान कराने वाली महिलाएं, क्योंकि इनमें आयरन न्यूनतम स्तर पर होता है।*
*
डेंगू, मलेरिया, हेपेटाइटिस बी या सी से ग्रस्त व्यक्ति।* 
*उपरोक्त बीमारियों से पूरी तरह ठीक होने के छह महीने बाद ही रक्तदान किया जा सकता है।*
*
मधुमेह या सिजोफ़्रेनिया से पीडित हो या जिनका वजन तेजी से गिर रहा हो।*
*
मासिक चक्र से गुजर रही महिलाएं। एड्स और केंसर से पीडित लोग।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*क्या रक्तदान सुरक्षित है ? :-*
*
रक्त संग्रह के लिए इस्तेमाल होने वाले बैग में एक बार इस्तेमाल होने वाली सुई लगी होती है,* 
*जो तुलनात्मक रूप से पूर्णत: सुरक्षित है।* 
*
यह प्रक्रिया हमेशा योग्य और प्रशिक्षित डॉक्टरों द्वारा पूरी की जाती है।* 
*
इसलिए रक्तदान लगभग पूरी तरह सुरक्षित है।* 
*
रक्तदान करने से कोई नुकसान नहीं होता,* 
*क्योंकि हमारे शरीर में अस्थियों में पाई जाने वाली अस्थिमज्जा(बोन मैरो) में रक्त का निर्माण लगातार होता रहता है।* 
*
रक्तदान में किसी प्रकार का दर्द नहीं होता,* 
*और न ही दाता के शरीर से एक बार में रक्त की इतनी मात्रा ली जाती है कि वह उसके लिए घातक हो।* 
*
उसके भार के आधार पर ३५० मिली लीटर से ४५० मिली लीटर रक्त ही लिया जाता है।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*भारतीय प्रथाओं में सर्वोत्तम प्रथा दान करने की प्रथा है,* 
*धन व अन्न दान से भी अधिक महानतम रक्तदान है क्योंकि यह जीवनदान करता है ।* 
*हो सकता है कल आपको किसी के रक्त की आवश्यकता हो ?*
*अतः निडर होकर स्वैच्छिक रक्त दान करें ।*
*आओं हम सभी मिलकर रक्तदान-जीवनदान करें ।*

----------


## Shri Vijay

_________

----------


## Shri Vijay

___________

----------


## Shri Vijay

__________

----------


## Shri Vijay

___________

----------


## Shri Vijay

_____________

----------


## Shri Vijay

____________

----------


## Shri Vijay

___________

----------


## Shri Vijay

_________

----------


## Shri Vijay

_________________

----------


## gupta rahul

its very good sutra

----------

